# How big is your dogs tongue...



## LMH (Jan 2, 2008)

Kameha has one big tongue, it's about to out grow him...
























Anyone else think there dogs tongue is too big for them


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

Slobber time is a nightmare in my house LMH,and this was taken summer 2007.lol









Thinking about the neighbours bitch.lol


----------



## LMH (Jan 2, 2008)

Haha, that is one long curly tongue! I love those pictures.


----------



## Mudra (Nov 1, 2007)

LOL! I dunno how big Cain's tongue can extend.. I barely catch him in the act of having his tongue hanging out..  Once I did and this was back in October when we were trying out their outfit for halloween.


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)




----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)




----------



## LMH (Jan 2, 2008)

Darkmoon! those are practically pornographic-LOL
carter is sooo adorable.

Rbark, of course your beautiful pooch never dissapoints. even with a big wet tongue hanging out he looks marvelous.


----------



## britishbandit (Dec 11, 2006)

Hahaha!! I love it, all the pics are too funny!

PJ doesn't have a big tongue really, not considering the size of his him. Tysa on the other hand.........LOL. I call her Miss Lappy Tongue, sometimes it seems she can tag me with that thing from a few feet away.
I dunno, is it a talent to be able to lick your own eyeball? Cause Tysa has no problems doing that.


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

HaHa These are great!! Here's my tounge boy-








*Here's one covered so it dosen't look "pornographic"*


----------



## allab (Oct 6, 2007)

HA,HA,HA those are all funny!


----------



## Lorina (Jul 1, 2006)




----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

Sugar Daddy Otis said:


> *Here's one covered so it dosen't look "pornographic"*


Thats not any better, here use this. 









Here's some shots of Snoopy's tongue.


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)




----------



## Danegirl2208 (Jul 6, 2006)




----------



## britishbandit (Dec 11, 2006)

Muuuaahhhaaahhhaaaaa! That's hilarious!!


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

I think Ted has a pretty big tongue for his body..

























He's always licking his lips.


----------



## Puppy_love_122 (Jul 20, 2007)

Shadow sticks his tounge out alot in pictures LOL


----------



## LMH (Jan 2, 2008)

LOL! these pictures are so funny. Some of these dogs have very long tongues.


----------



## jcd (Nov 20, 2007)

bello


----------



## LMH (Jan 2, 2008)

Bello is so cute, tongue and all

I love all the way these dogs twist and curl their tongues-haha


----------



## LMH (Jan 2, 2008)

I just had to post a few more
It looks like he's gagging but he's just licking up peanut butter








Here he is just giving me the brat tongue


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

LMH those are great!! I have a new Otis tongue pic, too!!


----------



## jcd (Nov 20, 2007)

LMH said:


> Bello is so cute, tongue and all
> 
> I love all the way these dogs twist and curl their tongues-haha


thanks LMH for the bello compliment. how is your big boy? big tongue for sure!!


----------



## RubesMom (May 1, 2007)

When he's warm, it's much bigger.


----------

